# [Win7] Wie mache ich ein vollständiges System-Backup?



## Fabian Kö (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, wie ich meine komplette Partition C: sichern und wiederherstellen kann, wenn garnichts mehr geht.

*Vorgeschichte:*
Gestern Mittag ist der Rechner eines Bekannten abgestürzt und konnte nicht mehr gebootet werden. Nach einiger Sucherei haben wir den Fehler im Mainboard vermutet und dieses ausgetauscht, was ihn wieder starten liess. Da ich selber noch in der IDE-HDD-Zeit hängen geblieben bin, hatte ich einfach (wie bei IDS üblich) die SATA-Festplatte am neuen Board in SATA1 (wie beim alten Board) angeschlossen.
Beim Hochfahren allerdings kam jedesmal der Fehler "MBR Error 3" und dann startete der Rechner neu (kurz vor der Anmeldemaske).

Im Internet kam der Hinweis, dass man mit der Win7-DVD eine Systemreperatur durchführen soll, was allerdings garnichts gebracht hatte. (Irgendein Fehler bzgl. "konnte reperatur nicht durchführen". fixboot, fixmbr, usw. hatten ebenfalls keinen Erfolg gebracht).

Auch eine Neuinstallation auf der Windows-Partition konnte nicht durchgeführt werden:
Bei der Auswahl der Partition wurde der Fehler "nicht genügend Speicherplatz" angezeigt, obwohl ich diese formatiert hatte. Wenn ich eine neue Partition anlegen wollte, kam der Fehler "maximum der Partitionen diesen Typs erreicht".

Aus dem Grund habe ich die komplette Platte mit GParted Live platt gemacht (leere Partitionstabelle erstellt) und dann ließ sich Windows wieder installieren, leider waren dadurch natürlich alle Partitionen und Dateien weg...

Damit ich nicht wieder zu diesem drastischen Schritt greifen muss, würd ich gern ein Backup erstellen, welches ich auf meiner externen Platte sichern kann und auch mit defektem MBR wieder herstellen kann (z.B. wenn ich mal wieder ein neues Mainboard einbauen muss, oder eine neue Festplatte).


*Meine Fragen an Euch:*

Hätte es eine Möglichkeit gegeben, den oben genannten Fehler beheben zu können?
Wie erstelle ich ein idiotensicheres Backup, welches ich auf externer Festplatte sichern und von dieser wiederherstellen kann? (Meinetwegen auch mit Recovery-CD/DVD!?)
Reicht dafür die Windows Sicherung oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?
(Darf natürlich was kosten, gebe für eine vernünftige Lösung gern etwas mehr aus!)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Fabian


----------



## sheel (10. Mai 2011)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Zu 1: Wenn nur der MBR hinüber war, hätte man die Dateien ziemlich sicher wieder bekommen.
Dürfte nach Formatieren und Überschreiben aber ziemlich unmöglicher geworden sein.

Dein Bekannter tut mir leid  ... ich könnte mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie ich einen Totalverlust verkraften sollte...

2&3: Da gibts viele Programme, die das können.
Eines der bekanntesten ist zB Acronis. (das allerdings was kostet)
Kostenloses gibts auch einiges, nur ob man sich darauf verlassen kann?

Gruß


----------



## Fabian Kö (10. Mai 2011)

Hi, vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung, aber leider (oder zum Glück) bin ich schon seit 2005 hier. Hab mich nur testweise mal mit meinem FB-Acc angemeldet. 

Zum Topic:
Problematischerweise hatten wir nur ein veraltetes GParted Live und eine Win7 CD zur Verfügung, also keine Möglichkeit die Daten irgendwie zu sichern.. und es musste schnell gehen (wesshalb auch immer). Ich dachte nur es gäbe vielleicht noch irgendeinen Command den ich in der Eile übersehen hatte. 


Ja bekannt ist es.. taugt es denn auch was?
Verlasse mich lieber auf Meinungen/Erfahrungen von Benutzern, als auf irgendwelche Testberichte. 
By the way: Es ist Win7 64bit (falls das einen Unterschied macht).

Mfg


----------



## Parantatatam (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte gesagt, dass du die Festplatte einfach als Slave in einen anderen Rechner einbauen solltest und dir dann darüber die Daten ziehen kannst. Ansonsten wäre bestimmt auch noch die Variante im BIOS möglich, allerdings weiß ich bei beiden Varianten nicht, wie das Windows mit dem Verschlüsseln der Benutzerordner sieht. Ich kann mich nur dunkel daran erinnern, dass ich damit immer meine Probleme hatte (Windows XP!).


----------

